# Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Guten Abend,

wie kann ich dieses Projekt kompelieren und daraus dann eine exe machen ?

Oder wie kann ich diese Dateien hier ausführen?

Leider sagt die Readme nicht viel aus

Hier mal ein Foto


http://www.loaditup.de/files/557165.png


Das C++ projekt habe ich als Anhang angehängt

Danke für eure Hilfe Leute


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Sieht mir nach einem Visual Studio 6 Projekt aus (wegen der .dsw Datei). In den meisten Fällen kannst du das aber auch mit einem neueren Visual Studio öffnen bzw. kompilieren. Für C++ kannst du die Visual Studio C++ Express Edition nehmen.

Im günstigsten Fall reicht nach dem Öffnen der Datei ein Klick auf "Erstellen" Wenn du das Programm richtig nutzen willst, schalte vorher auf "Release" um, da "Debug" eine langsamere Version erzeugt.


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Und was genau macht das Programm?

Also was muss ich machen wenn ich Visualstudio geöffnet habe?


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hängst immer noch an diesem Simulator o0
Naja also Welche Visual Studio Version hast du denn?
Wenn du Visual Studio 2008/2010 hast, kannste zwar die cpp Datei öffnen, aber du wirst sie nicht kompilieren können, weil die HeaderDateien (.h) ja nicht mit innerhalb eines Projektes sind

Wenn du ein neueres Visual Studio hast, dann machs so: 
Datei -> Neu -> Projekt
-> Win32 -> Win32 Konsolenanwendung -> Name eingeben -> ok
-> Weiter -> Häkchen bei "Leeres Projekt" setzen -> Fertigstellen

Links haste dann sone Leiste mit Ordnern
Beim Ordner "Headerdateien" -> Rechtsklick -> Hinzufügen -> Vorhandenes Element
Und das machste mit jeder .h Datei

Bei den Quelldateien machste das mit jeder .cpp datei

Dann mal die DialUp.cpp öffnen und Strg+F5 drücken


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Geht bei mir vllt deswegen nicht weil ich die expressedition habe?


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

nein..normalerweise nicht.. welche haste denn?

Was bekommst du für Fehler(meldungen)?
Mit deinen halben Aussagen hilft du weder uns noch dir bei der Fehlerfindung


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Die expressedition

Darum kann ichs bei mir auch net öffnen beim öffnen dialog kann ich noch die Datei auswählen aber dann kommt nix mehr

Kein Fester garnix


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Expressedition aus welchem Jahr denn? (Sollte im Startmenüm stehen t.B. Expressedition 2008 C++)

Welche Datei versuchst du zu öffnen? die cpp?

Kannst du eine andere Datei aus dem Ordner öffnen?

Ich weiß nicht, ob VS einen Ordner mit japanischen(chinesischen?) Schriftzeichen akzeptiert.. ist ne andere Zeichenkodierun.. ansonsten öffne die .cpp Datei mal in nem normalen Editor (Notepad) und schau mal was drin steht.. irgendwelche komischen Sonderzeichen oder so?
Poste mal die ersten paar Zeilen


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

// Dialup.cpp : Defines the class behaviors for the application.

//



#include "stdafx.h"

#include "Dialup.h"

#include "DialupDlg.h"



#ifdef _DEBUG

#define new DEBUG_NEW

#undef THIS_FILE

static char THIS_FILE[] = __FILE__;

#endif



/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

// CDialupApp



BEGIN_MESSAGE_MAP(CDialupApp, CWinApp)

	//{{AFX_MSG_MAP(CDialupApp)

		// NOTE - the ClassWizard will add and remove mapping macros here.

		//    DO NOT EDIT what you see in these blocks of generated code!

	//}}AFX_MSG

	ON_COMMAND(ID_HELP, CWinApp::OnHelp)

END_MESSAGE_MAP()



/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

// CDialupApp construction



CDialupApp::CDialupApp()

{

	// TODO: add construction code here,

	// Place all significant initialization in InitInstance

}



/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

// The one and only CDialupApp object



CDialupApp theApp;



/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

// CDialupApp initialization



BOOL CDialupApp::InitInstance()

{

	AfxEnableControlContainer();



	// Standard initialization

	// If you are not using these features and wish to reduce the size

	//  of your final executable, you should remove from the following

	//  the specific initialization routines you do not need.



#ifdef _AFXDLL

	Enable3dControls();			// Call this when using MFC in a shared DLL

#else

	Enable3dControlsStatic();	// Call this when linking to MFC statically

#endif



	CDialupDlg dlg;

	m_pMainWnd = &dlg;

	int nResponse = dlg.DoModal();

	if (nResponse == IDOK)

	{

		// TODO: Place code here to handle when the dialog is

		//  dismissed with OK

	}

	else if (nResponse == IDCANCEL)

	{

		// TODO: Place code here to handle when the dialog is

		//  dismissed with Cancel

	}



	// Since the dialog has been closed, return FALSE so that we exit the

	//  application, rather than start the application's message pump.

	return FALSE;

}


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

ok sieht so aus, als müsste es ein Projekt mit vorkompiliertem Header sein.. beantworte doch noch die anderen Fragen



> Expressedition aus welchem Jahr denn? (Sollte im Startmenüm stehen t.B. Expressedition 2008 C++)
> 
> Welche Datei versuchst du zu öffnen? die cpp?
> 
> Kannst du eine andere Datei aus dem Ordner öffnen?


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hallo

2010 Version

Ja cpp datei

Nein geht alles nicht


----------



## Puepue (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

ääähh.. mach mal screenshots, wie du versuchts die Datei zu öffnen (benutzt aber schon Datei->öffnen oder?)


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Ja

Habe Visual Basic 2010 schon wieder aus frust entfernet


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Das sieht mir schwer nach ner MFC-Anwendung aus (Microsoft Foundation Classes). Afaik kann das bei der Express-Edition nur sehr eingeschränkt genutzt werden (kein Projekt anlegbar, keine Editoren, etc.). Wenn alles da ist, sprich du öffnest das VS6 Projekt, müsste es aber eigentlich kompilieren, da ja immer noch der gleiche Compiler zum Einsatz kommt (also bei der EE ist es derselbe wie bei Professional & co).

Versuche mal, die .dsw oder .dsp Datei mit VS zu öffnen, evtl. auch explizit mittels Datei->Öffnen.

Edit: Hab's mir grad mal runtergeladen. Brauchte nur die dsw doppelt anklicken. Das Programm ist übrigens komplett in Chinesich!!! Kompiliert unter VS2008 einwandfrei, nur da ich dem Chinesischen nicht mächtig bin, kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen, wie man das Programm bedient oder was es macht 

Edit2: Du brauchst auch Visual C++ und nicht Visual Basic/Visual C#.


----------



## msimpr (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Tt mir leid

Geht bei mir nicht

Kannst Du mir das Ganze bitte kompilieren?

Ich gebs genervt auf..


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hier. Aber das Programm ist *komplett auf Chinesisch*! Ich weiß also nicht, was du damit anfangen willst, es sei denn, du kannst fließend Chinesisch


----------



## Puepue (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/programmierung-und-webdesign/125458-dialup-simulator.html 
und so ziemlich alle anderen seiner Beiträge aus letzter Zeit *gg*


----------



## msimpr (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Und das Programm kann den Aufbau einer DFÜ Verbindung simulieren?


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Das Programm ist auf Chinesisch, woher soll ich das denn wissen? Probier es doch aus, wenn du es unbedingt wissen willst. Da ich nich weiß, was das macht und auch keinen Bock habe, mir die Sourcen genauer anzusehn, trau ich dem Braten auch nicht (sprich: ich werde es ganz sicher nicht bei mir starten). Da kann sich alles mögliche hinter verstecken  Ich habe es nur kompiliert und mein Virenscanner hat mal drüber laufen lassen (allerdings ergebnislos).


----------



## msimpr (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Vllt kannst Du ja mit diesem Screenshot etwas mehr anfangen oder vermuten was da wohl in die Felder gehören könnte

(Im Anhang)


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Ich hab den Dialog bereits im Designer gesehen. Spracheinstellung: VR China  Was soll ich denn jetzt da machen? Ich kann es ja nicht auf Englisch umstellen, ohne es manuell zu Übersetzen. Wenn du Chinesisch in der Sprachunterstütztung aktivierst, müsstest du eigentlich auch die chin. Schriftzeichen anstatt der Fragezeichen sehen. Helfen wird es dir aber nicht, es sei denn du kannst Chinesisch.


----------



## msimpr (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hallo

Was exakt vermutest Du denn verlang er da von mir für Angaben?

Die Nummer für eine DFÜ Verbindung den Username und das passwort?


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## msimpr (22. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Vllt muss man im oberen Dialog ein Modem auswählen?

Jetzt bräuchte ich einen chinesischen Dolmetscher der mir sagen kann was da steht auf den Schaltflächen


----------



## bingo88 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Suchst du immer noch ein Programm, das eine Modemverbindung simuliert, die man auch *wirklich* nutzen kann? Falls ja, wirst du wohl kaum Glück haben. Das was es gibt läuft auf akt. Maschinen nicht mehr und du wirst vermutlich auch niemanden finden, der dir sowas neu programmiert. Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass du Modems + Telefonlage bei ebay für ca. 20€ bekommst und damit *alle* Softwaretools ausgestochen werden. Diese Tools stammen aus einer Zeit, wo man locker 400 Mark für den Krempel bezahlt hat, es sich also auch lohnte. Aber das hatte ich alles auch schon mal irgendwo anders geschrieben 

Jedenfalls weiß ich zwar nicht, was dieses Tool hier genau machen soll, aber ich kann dir allein anhand der Anzahl der Benutzersteuerelemente sagen, dass es vermutlich nicht für den oben angesprochenen Zweck gedacht sein kann.


----------



## msimpr (22. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hmm aber was könnte das Tool denn exakt machen?


----------



## bingo88 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*



msimpr schrieb:


> Hmm aber was könnte das Tool denn exakt machen?


Ich hab mir den Code nochmal angesehen. Ich würde sagen, es sucht ein vorhandenes Modem und wählt dann irgendwas mit Username/Password. Aber da wird im System nach Modems gescuht, sprich du musst entweder ein virtuelles oder reales Modem installiert haben. Nach Abschluss des Verbindugsaufbaus wird die Verbindung wieder getrennt (!), also was das Programm konkret macht ist mir schleierhaft ???


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Vllt simuliert es wirklich den Aufbau einer DFÜ Verbindung

Also es tutsoals würde eine DFÜ-Verbindung zu einen call by call anbieterhergestellt werden

Meinst Du das man vllt indie 2. Spalte und 3. Spalte den Usernamen und das Kennwort voneinem DFÜAnbieter z.b. freenet by call einträgt?
Und währst Du bitte so lieb und könntest das Tool mal mit einem angeschlossenem Modem ausprobieren? Also du schließt ein echtes Modem an und startest dann den DFÜ Simulator und gibst dann ins 2 Feld den Usernamen der DFÜ Verbindung z.b. Freenet ein und darunter das Passwort. Und klickst dann auf die linke Schaltfläche um zu testen ob er dann mit den DFÜ Daten eine virtuelle Datenfernübertragungsverbindung aufbaut?

Danke Dir


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Habe leider zurzeit keine Modems zur Hand (mich trennen gute 100km). Aber soweit ich das gesehen habe, wird da nichts virtuell gemacht. Im Code steht soviel wie "Anrufen und - falls erfolgreich - wieder Auflegen".

Im Folgenden der ganze Code, der *nicht* vom Anwendungsassistenten erzeugt wurde (also vom Autor der SW stammt) - mehr Code ist es nicht. Meine Vermutung, was der Code macht, ist im Kommentar darüber vermerkt.

```
// Wird aufgerufen, wenn sich die Auwahl im Dropdown-Feld ändert.
// Aktualisiert die UI mit den neuen Werten
void CDialupDlg::OnSelchangeDialcombo() 
{    
    RASDIALPARAMS params;
    memset(&params, '\0',sizeof(params));
    params.dwSize=sizeof(RASDIALPARAMS);
    int sel=m_DialCombo.GetCurSel();
    if(sel>=0)
    {
        m_DialCombo.GetLBText(sel, params.szEntryName); 
        TRACE("%s\n",params.szEntryName);
        BOOL p;
        //¸ù¾ÝÁ¬½ÓÃû»ñµÃÓÃ»§ÃûºÍÃÜÂë
        RasGetEntryDialParams(NULL, &params, &p);
        m_UserId.SetWindowText(params.szUserName);
        m_PassWordEdit.SetWindowText(params.szPassword);
    }
}

// Lädt alle im System eingetragenen RAS-Verbindungen (aus dem Telefonbuch)
// Hier wird also *kein* Modem ausgewählt, sondern ein Telefonbucheintrag
void CDialupDlg::SetupDialupCombo()
{
    m_DialCombo.ResetContent();
    //m_DialComboÊÇ¶Ô»°¿òÖÐCombox¿Ø¼þµÄÃüÃû
    DWORD n;
    DWORD dwSize=0;
    //Ã¶¾Ù³ö±¾µØµçÄÔÖÐµÄËùÓÐ²¦ºÅÁ¬½Ó¡£
    DWORD ret=RasEnumEntries(NULL, NULL, NULL, &dwSize,&n);
    n=dwSize/sizeof(RASENTRYNAME);
    RASENTRYNAME *entry=new RASENTRYNAME[n];
    if (entry) {
        entry[0].dwSize=sizeof(RASENTRYNAME);
        DWORD ret=RasEnumEntries(NULL, NULL, entry, &dwSize,&n);
        for (DWORD i=0;i<n;i++) {
            m_DialCombo.AddString(entry[i].szEntryName);
        }
        delete[] entry;
    }
}

// Wird aufgerufen, wenn auf "Verbinden" gedrückt wurde (welche Schaltfläche das is, kann ich allerdings net sagen)
// [URL="http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa377004%28VS.85%29.aspx"]RasDial-Funktion[/URL] mit den geladenen Einstellungen aufrufen
// Es wird dann geprüft, ob der Aufruf erfolgreich war oder nicht und eine entsprechende Meldung ausgegeben
// Danach wird die Verbindung direkt wieder geschlossen.
void CDialupDlg::OnConnect() 
{
    CWaitCursor wait;
    RASDIALPARAMS params;
    memset(&params, '\0', sizeof(params));
    params.dwSize=sizeof(params);
    m_DialCombo.GetWindowText(params.szEntryName,sizeof(params.szEntryName)-1);
    strcpy(params.szPhoneNumber,"");
    m_UserId.GetWindowText(params.szUserName,sizeof(params.szUserName)-1);
    m_PassWordEdit.GetWindowText(params.szPassword,sizeof(params.szPassword)-1);
    //m_UserId ºÍm_PasswordEditÊÇ¶Ô»°¿òÖÐÁ½¸öEdit¿Ø¼þµÄÃüÃû
    HRASCONN handle;
    //Ö¸¶¨µÄ²¦ºÅÁ¬½Ó¡£
    if (RasDial(NULL, NULL,&params,NULL, NULL, &handle)==0)
    {
        MessageBox("ÒÑÁª½Ó,Èç¹û°´¡°È·¶¨¡±¾Í»áÇÐ¶Ïµç»°");
    }
    else
    {
        MessageBox("ÕýÔÚ²¦´òµÄ¼ÆËã»úÃ»ÓÐÓ¦´ð£¬ÉÔºóÇëÔÙÊÔ");
    }
    wait.Restore();
    //¹Ò¶Ï
    RasHangUp(handle);    
}
```
Du siehst also, da wird nichts simuliert, sondern nur geprüft, ob ein Telefonbucheintrag anwählbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Und warum heißt es dann Dialup-Simulator?


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Na das frage ich mich allerdings auch. Das eigentlich Projekt heißt hingegen nur "Dialup", was die Sache auch deutlich besser beschreibt.


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Also bist Du Dir sicher das das Ganze nix mit einem Dialupsimulator zutun hat?


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*



msimpr schrieb:


> Also bist Du Dir sicher das das Ganze nix mit einem Dialupsimulator zutun hat?


Ziemlich. Ich habe ja den Code gepostet (und versucht zu erklären), den der Autor dieser Software geschrieben hat. Der restliche Code wird vom sog. MFC Anwendungsassistenten erstellt und hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Dann mal eine andere Frage

Kannst D mir sagen ob es meinetwegen auch für Ubuntu ein Programm gibt welches das Herstellen einer DFÜ Verbindung simuliert?


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Mir ist kein solches Programm bekannt. Wie bereits x-mal gesagt, lohnt sich sowas heutzutage nicht mehr. Erstens ist DFÜ in Zeiten von Breitband kein wirkliches Thema mehr, zweitens kostet die Hardware (2x Modem + analoge Telefonanlage) nichts mehr. Und die Hardware funktioniert idR mit jedem Programm, also warum soll man sich dann noch mit verbuggter SW rumschlagen?


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Weil ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich diese Telefonanlage noch hinpacken soll.. 

Mein Zimmer ist kein Serverraum wo noch 20 Schränke Platz hätten(übertreibe jetzt bissel)


----------



## bingo88 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Naja, du musst dir ja auch keinen Schrank dahin hängen. Die Anlagen gibt es auch in recht kleiner Ausführung...

Jedenfalls glaube ich kaum, dass deine Suche da noch erfolgreich verlaufen wird...


----------



## msimpr (23. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

OK

Nunja gut das es einen SSD Simulator gibt

Habe übrigens mit Google einmal 1 Stunde nach einem SSD Simulator gesuchtund bin dann auf sourceforge gegangen und habe dann endlich virtssd gefunden. Das möchte ich jetzt natürlich testen!


----------



## msimpr (24. November 2010)

*AW: Frage zur Ausführung von C++ Dateien*

Hallo

Gibt es denn Programme für Ubuntu die einen TV Channel simulieren können?

Ich komme da deshalb drauf weil ich das hier im Internet las

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=4234239


----------

